# position:fixed nur horizontal oder vertical möglich?



## Templorials (29. Juli 2008)

hallo,

es gibt ja die Möglichkeit ein Element mit position:fixed an eine bestimmte Stelle zu binden. Also wenn man scrollt bleibt es immer an der selben Stelle.

Meine Frage ist ob man das auf eine Achse (horizontal od. vertikal) begrenzen kann. Also zB: wenn man nach unten scrollt "fährt" das Element mit, jedoch nach rechts nicht.

Mir ist klar, dass man das mit Javascript lösen könnte, aber meine Frage ist eben ob das rein mit CSS umsetzbar ist.

Lg, Michael


----------



## Maik (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

die Fixierung gilt automatisch für beide Achsen, und lässt sich nicht auf eine beschränken.

mfg Maik


----------

